# Surprise hatching



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I put the wrong date on my calander. Went out yesterday morning to find these little darlings. Out of 14 eggs they all developed. Only one did not make it all the way out of the shell. Three needed help. I know many do not think they should be helped out of their shells but when I hear that peeping and ticking and know they have been at it too long; I go in. Chicken c-sections. :wink:


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Awe, they are so cute!  Is that a buff orpington? I love them, I think they are the prettiest chickens! I have to agree with you about the "chicken c-sections" (love that by the way :laugh: ), it is very hard not help out when they can't do it themselves, I always say I am not going to do it, but then once I hear them, I can't help it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! I love chicks!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, they are Buff Orpingtons. We have done Rhode Island Reds, Barred Rocks, Arocannas(sp?), sex links (phooey on those!) and a variety of others. These are all we have now and we love them. They are good mothers. They are good for eggs and meat. Great all 'round birds.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Very Cute  Surprises are always great!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats :thumbup: on all the new fluff balls they are super cute


----------

